# Need wiring diagram for Electromagnetic Crane #583



## AZ-Flyer

I need wiring diagram for American Flyer Electromagnetic Crane #583. I purchase it at a swap meet in town. It was complete except for the wiring, which was a mess. It was headed for the scape yard. I alway like a challenge. It gives me something to do in my spare time! I have cleaned everything and restored it up to the wiring from the crane drive motor to the switching unit. Also where does the electro magnet wires go to? Digital pictures will work for me. 

Thanks,

AZ-Flyer


----------



## Reckers

This is probably only minimal help....

http://americanflyerexpress.com/Ame...Sheets-For-Operating-Accessories/afe04407.htm


----------



## AZ-Flyer

AZ-Flyer said:


> I need wiring diagram for American Flyer Electromagnetic Crane #583. I purchase it at a swap meet in town. It was complete except for the wiring, which was a mess. It was headed for the scape yard. I alway like a challenge. It gives me something to do in my spare time! I have cleaned everything and restored it up to the wiring from the crane drive motor to the switching unit. Also where does the electro magnet wires go to? Digital pictures will work for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AZ-Flyer


I can't believe that know one else has a #583 American Flyer Electromagnetic Crane they can look at to give me some idea how the wiring comes together between the reverse unit and the crane drive motor. I am trying to restore this crane back to working condition. Everything is working alone, reverse unit with new fingers, crane drive motor and electromagnet. I just like to have some idea how the wiring comes together.

Can anyone help!


----------



## Reckers

AZ, I don't have one, but the photo on this website indicates this guy does: http://people.rit.edu/tbbeqa/GAF.html

Since he invites questions, he might prove to be a good resource for you.

Best wishes on it,


----------



## AZ-Flyer

AZ-Flyer said:


> I need wiring diagram for American Flyer Electromagnetic Crane #583. I purchase it at a swap meet in town. It was complete except for the wiring, which was a mess. It was headed for the scape yard. I alway like a challenge. It gives me something to do in my spare time! I have cleaned everything and restored it up to the wiring from the crane drive motor to the switching unit. Also where does the electro magnet wires go to? Digital pictures will work for me.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AZ-Flyer


I took some pictures of the parts from the electromagnetic crane and stared a separate web page for this restoration project on my website at: http://az-flyer.blogspot.com/p/refurbishment-electromagnetic-crane.html

I'm also adding any use full information I can locate on the American Flyer electromagnetic crane.

Anyone have any Pictures, Videos or Diagrams?

AZ-Flyer


----------



## AZ-Flyer

I finally gave up on the 1946 reverse unit and went with new technology. I installed Dallee #400 "E" unit onto the motor and crane drive of the electromagnetic crane. The customer support at Dallee Electronics said it should work just fine following the direction.

Red and brown to the two brush tubes
Orange and yellow to the two field wires.
Blue and black to (input power) transformer.

I gave it a bench test before installing it in the crane body. Every thing worked out just as they said it would. Even Better!

I went ahead install the drive and motor back into the crane body as before. I mounted the Dallee "E" unit to the side on the frame, so it would not interfere with the electromagnet wire coming through the grommet in front where the old reverse unit was mounted. When this is all completed it will give this old crane a newer up-dated look.


This is the last picture of the underside and the completed restoration of the 583 electromagnetic crane after I did the the final bench testing. I am going to run the crane off a single AF transformer so I can control the speed of the boom swing and the time I energize the magnet using a two button system.

Az-Flyer


----------



## Reckers

Sounds like the best solution to your wiring problems----I'm curious to see what you end up with!


----------



## AZ-Flyer

[/URL]


Reckers said:


> Sounds like the best solution to your wiring problems----I'm curious to see what you end up with!



I have added a page to my web site on all the information on the electromagnetic 583-583A cranes with picture and videos:

http://az-flyer.blogspot.com/p/refurbishment-electromagnetic-crane.html

More will be added in the coming weeks,

Az-Flyer


----------

